# Divorce a loveless marraige



## falcon (Aug 19, 2009)

I am 28 year male date my wife for over 3 years and now married to her since past 2 years. When we started dating the life was really good; I always wanted to find a girl whom i can spend my life together with and grow old with and see my kids being nurtured by the womens love and care. She showed the signs of being loving caring and cute. I don't believe anyone should love me for what i am; but should love me for my values and love. I also do believe that one needs to change and adapt to ever changing life to add the spice and adventure to the life and relationship. I love movies, adventure sports and going places. My GF then loved (or at least pretended that she loved) movies and adventures along with shopping, cooking and me. So i too made sure every weekend apart from movie and dating we hit the mall and let her do her window shopping to keep her hobbies unchanged.

Moving forward to how life is today 2 years into marraige.... she is no longer the person she was before. Each day and night she complaints how cursed our marraige is and how she wants to leave me and file a divorce. She feels i dont love her in the way i used to; although apart from my long day at work i come home and do the dishes help with cooking clean the house over weekends and take her out atleast thrice a week for dinner. She on the other hand lost her job in recession and now is sitting at home from past 1 year not even trying out for a job, keeps cursing her destiny and life and makes my married life miserable as day passes. She blames me for her fate and her downfall. When i try to romantic each time she has a mood swing and jsut keeps away from me. Before we used to kiss for hours now we dont even kiss for a minute in past 2 years. 

On our first anniversary honeymoon she refused to have sex on the pretext she wasnt feeling the urge and might want to see a gynac. All doctors said she was perfectly fine, now she refuses sex from past 15 months on one pretext or another and shes grown more fatter but i never detested her because of her looks or her body i always loved the inner person. These days i dont even feel the urge to have sex with her or with anyone for that matter due to the bitter experience i have had with her. I almost feel the life i am living in as a rouitine i goto work get home do my chorres and goto sleep; like i am living with a roomate. In front of her parents and relatives she shows we have a perfect marriage but in alone she refushes to even touch me. Each night she wants to talk abt her day and her problems and listen to her cursing and when i get romantic or try touching her she would change and say shes sleepy and would like to goto sleep. 

This has being happnening for months and now i am frustrated coz i dont feel the same lover for her as well as sex without marraige makes me feel so low. Each time i ask for sex i feel like a desperate guy who wants his hormones released, she never wants sex or anything for that matter. All she cares about is ur job going on fine and the paycheck is coming so i can support her shopping and desires. 

At this point sometimes i feel i should leave my job and just divorce her; but then again my values dont allow me to abandon her during the worst patch in her life. Life has been tough on everyone through this recession but RELATIONS have taken a big toll and i am sure someone out there can advice me how to get this marraige working in this loveless sexless marraige of mine.


----------



## Airee (Aug 16, 2009)

Intervention- counselling ASAP.

Second, sex is not love. Now making love is love...there is a difference...

Have you talked to her about this? She needs hobbies.


----------

